# Naartjie Concentrate



## MrGSmokeFree (7/8/18)

Hi guys was just wondering if you can be so kind to help me out. 

Are there any naartjie concentrates out there that actually tastes like a naartjie? You guys have been doing this alot longer than me. 

This will just help me from buying a real naartjie flavor instead of a me buying a naartjie flavor that tastes like a tiramisu flavor.Thank you.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chukin'Vape (7/8/18)

Clyrolinx Naartjie is pretty good man.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Raindance (7/8/18)

Chukin'Vape said:


> Clyrolinx Naartjie is pretty good man.


Is mandarin and naartjie the same flavor? Don't laugh please...

Regards

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Chukin'Vape (7/8/18)

Raindance said:


> Is mandarin and naartjie the same flavor? Don't laugh please...
> 
> Regards


Yeah kinda

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (7/8/18)

Raindance said:


> Is mandarin and naartjie the same flavor? Don't laugh please...
> 
> Regards


Eish I hope a pro can answer that one because I just do the tobacco thing have to make a Naartjie juice for a buddy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spyro (7/8/18)

Yes naartjie is the Afrikaans way of saying mandarin.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (7/8/18)

Spyro said:


> Yes naartjie is the Afrikaans way of saying mandarin.


And what about tangerine?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Raindance (7/8/18)

Andre said:


> And what about tangerine?


The plot thickens, Google to the rescue!




Now we all know!
(forgot to google actually.)

Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 2 | Informative 3


----------



## Rude Rudi (7/8/18)

I use FA Mandarin for all my Naartjie mixes - a nice Icee Naartjie/Mandarin is a thing of beauty!

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (8/8/18)

A BIG thank you guys for your input.I really appreciate it.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## ErnstZA (8/8/18)

Spyro said:


> Yes naartjie is the Afrikaans way of saying mandarin.


Mandarin is the English way of saying 普通话

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## SHiBBY (8/8/18)

I feel a Oros juice coming up

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Cornelius (8/8/18)

The naartjie in SNLV, that is the one that is needed.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Resistance (8/8/18)

TFM naartjie

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## franshorn (8/8/18)

Resistance said:


> TFM naartjie


You got any good recipes for TFM Naartjie? I ordered some a while back and been using it as a sub for some recipes I found on ELR requiring manderine

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance (8/8/18)

I am working on one.I made a naartjie juice but ,it was overwhelmingly naartjie and I added other flavours.it came out great but didn't have a chance to steep after that.let me do it again and I'll share it with you.I need to know it will be as good before i share it

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## franshorn (8/8/18)

Cool don't mind being a guinea pig if I got the other concentrates already.. 

Mix plenty fail recipes in the past so far...

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (8/8/18)

and if its a winner recipe how do I claim bragging rights

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (9/8/18)

@franshorn give me a week.I need to look for the original recipe.I know its in a book I just dont know which one

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silo (28/8/20)

Currently vaping some Cap Sweet Tangerine with Loco Mango, sweetener, some menthol and ice. The Cap Sweet Tangerine is not bad.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Stew (28/8/20)

LOL. In a lot of places Naartjie's are called "Easy Peels". Don't know if anyone has done a search with that name for a flavour.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## ddk1979 (28/8/20)

Resistance said:


> @franshorn give me a week.I need to look for the original recipe.I know its in a book I just dont know which one




@Resistance , did you find the naartjie recipe ?
If so, please post
Thanks

.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Resistance (28/8/20)

ddk1979 said:


> @Resistance , did you find the naartjie recipe ?
> If so, please post
> Thanks
> 
> .



I loaded the recipe long ago. I will search and tag you.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

